# The Coding Network



## PEH350 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Does anyone currently work for the Coding Network?  I have received one of their exams and really am interested in the opportunity, but would like some feedback on them as an employer.  I am hoping to telecommute.  Any input would be great!


----------



## Beckiep1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I also received an exam for them!  

Good luck!!

Beckie


----------



## mdiqueen (Aug 8, 2011)

*Coding Queen*

How did you make out with the Coding Network test and employment? They have posted more remote jobs; full or part time. Thank you!


----------



## JamieGalloway (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm currently plodding my way thru all 52 pages of their E/M test. Yes, 52.  They have worksheets they want you to complete by hand, 13 records x4 page worksheets, 52 pages. And then mail them all back. I'm wondering if they reimburse for postage, and why they choose to do this in such an archaic way.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 18, 2011)

The test I took from them had outdated codes! So not only is their test format out of date, so is their testing content. They seem to be always hiring, must not be a good organization to work for.


----------



## PEH350 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Ladies!  My thoughts exactly.  I finally gave up on the simple test and have filed it under "growth experience".

I am still interested in a work from home position, but I am cautious of employers that I cannot meet face-to-face.


----------

